# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Khoros Bot, AI-powered chatbot, Khoros, LLC, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Khoros, LLC

Home page - khoros.com/platform/care/chatbot

----------


## Airicist

Picking the right bot

Nov 25, 2020




> Trying to figure out which type of bot is right for your brand? Learn the three questions you must ask yourself to discover when to use a bot and when human agents are the best fit.

----------


## Airicist

Chatbot welcome messages

Nov 25, 2021




> They say first impressions are the most important. Not sure how to start off your chatbot interactions with your customers? In this clip, we’ll show you options for how to set up that first interaction and provide a few do’s and don’ts to get you started.

----------

